# Winsor Humidors



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

I am a cigar enthusiast who has decided to begin manufacturing furniture grade humidors. To see them you can go to Amazon.com and search for "Winsor Humidors". I won't bore you to tears with the myriad of details I go through to create one of the finest humidors available on the market. I will say, they are not cheap. The price of a quadrant hinge itself is $50 from Brusso. And just like the inclusion of the Brusso hinges, every component is of the highest quality I can find..

However, nowadays everyone is hawking humidors aren't they? But not like these and not with the benefit owning a Winsor Humidor brings ... membership in the Winsor Cigar Club. As a member of the WCC you can order cigars from us at wholesale prices + shipping and handling until the entire cost of the humidor is recouped.

So, we not only provide to you an heirloom humidor which you can pass down to your son and grandson ... but we'll keep it stocked for you as well!

C. T. Blankenship
Winsor Humidors (contact info contained therein)

PS: Here is an example of the savings WCC members enjoy:

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva (Box of 24) Divino (Toro) $163.00 ... other online retailers charge, on average, $220.95. You must provide proof of age before a tobacco sale can be made.


----------



## MichiganSRT8 (Jan 9, 2016)

Dang those are beautiful man, Ill have to look more into one once I have an office here in a bit, would look great on a desk! Props on veteran owned and american product btw!


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

I'll keep it stocked for you too ...


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

The Navy ... in the Eighties ... provided a world tour for a humble ... then boy ... from WV. All the way from Narvik, Norway to Brest, France. Our ship, the USS Hayler was dragged into the horrific situation known as the Piper 1 oil rig disaster. As we recovered bodies ... it made us reflect upon the fragility of life.


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

*Difference between wood and veneered humidors*

the humidor on the left is manufactured from 3/4" maple ... the one on the right ... amboyna burl. It is up to you to decide in which environment one of these humidors should reside.

Winsor Humidors


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

There is a difference between wooden and veneered humidors ... and ... there is a price difference ... if you right click on the broken image and select "Open image in new tab" ..." you'll see the difference ,,, you might have to click on a newly generated tab in your browser ...


----------



## Kemetek1 (Aug 20, 2015)

WinsorHumidors said:


> I am a cigar enthusiast who has decided to begin manufacturing furniture grade humidors. To see them you can go to Amazon.com and search for "Winsor Humidors". I won't bore you to tears with the myriad of details I go through to create one of the finest humidors available on the market. I will say, they are not cheap. The price of a quadrant hinge itself is $50 from Brusso. And just like the inclusion of the Brusso hinges, every component is of the highest quality I can find..
> 
> However, nowadays everyone is hawking humidors aren't they? But not like these and not with the benefit owning a Winsor Humidor brings ... membership in the Winsor Cigar Club. As a member of the WCC you can order cigars from us at wholesale prices + shipping and handling until the entire cost of the humidor is recouped.
> 
> ...


Your workmanship is exceptional.


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you my friend, I appreciate the recognition ...

C. T. Blankenship


----------



## MDinius (Apr 13, 2016)

Absolutely amazing quality and communication through the whole process. Love the new humidor! Thanks CT!
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...insor-humidors-outstanding-2.html#post4116314


----------



## coolblue (Aug 27, 2017)

Are you still crafting humidors...seems the link is no longer working.


----------

